# Houdini cat!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I really do think that I have the craziest cat ever.  Phoebe is an indoor/outdoor cat, usually she spends her time in the backyard chasing bugs and relaxing under the big Oak tree. 

Well when I was taking Harleigh out, I was looking for her in her "usual" spots, but couldn't see her anywhere... I happened to look up and saw this:









Anyone see her? 








(she was stretching - such a hard life she has!)

















Sorry for the crappy pictures - I only had the phone with me. 

And then one of her being sweet (ha!)


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Silly ool cat. Life's tough.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is funny!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, I love Phoebe!! She cracks me up, always up to something!! :laugh: 

Thanks for sharing Nikki


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Boy do I love cats. Love them.

So, are you telling us she climbed the ladder? 

Or did she climb the tree and jump over? I think it would be funnier if she climbed the ladder.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, she's a nut but I love her (most times, LOL) :biggrin: There is never, ever a dull moment with her around.



SerenityFL said:


> Boy do I love cats. Love them.
> 
> So, are you telling us she climbed the ladder?
> 
> Or did she climb the tree and jump over? I think it would be funnier if she climbed the ladder.


Yep - she climbed the ladder (well thats what I'm thinking anyways). And she used the ladder to get down too... lol. I wish I would have had a video camera with me because it was too funny watching her get down... she was literally climbing down like a human would. :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> ...And she used the ladder to get down too... lol. I wish I would have had a video camera with me because it was too funny watching her get down... she was literally climbing down like a human would. :biggrin:


Ok, you have to have your video camera out and ready for when she goes up there again. I simply must see this...it sounds precious.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha awesome pics, she's pretty clever!


----------

